# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  روش دلتا پریم

## best

سلام بچه ها
خدا قوت
میگم روش دلتا پریم چجوریه؟ :Yahoo (1): 
باسپاس

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

دارای شرایط خاس در ضرایب هست که اگه ارضا بشن میشه استفاده کرد.

----------


## mobin9898

http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/LessonSu...oup=1&aid=7919

داداش اینو دانلود کن بخون توش هست بزار کامل بفهمیش

----------


## azita mohammadi

تو معادله ax2+bx+c=0  اگه b زوج بود از راه دلتا پریم باید بریم . b رو تقسیم بر دو کن اسمشو میزاریم b پریم . 
دلتا پریم = b پریم به توان 2 -منهای ac 
x1 و x2 =                 
منفی b پریم مثبت منفی رادیکال دلتا پریم تقسیم بر a

----------


## sprit

آزيتا پیام های خصوصیت رو حذف کن صندوقت پر شده پیام نمیاد

----------


## amin278

> سلام بچه ها
> خدا قوت
> میگم روش دلتا پریم چجوریه؟
> باسپاس


خیلی بدرد نمیخوره!!

----------


## Forgotten

توصیه میشه ذهنتون رو از این فرمول های کم کاربرد پر نکنید 
همون روش دلتا رو اگه سریع اجرا کنید از دلتا پریم راحت تره

----------


## MATH farzad

شماها که میگین به درد نمیخوره حفظ نکنین سوال زیر کنکور ریاضی 88 بوده موقع حل کردن متوجه میشین که لازمه یا نه!!! :Yahoo (16): 

منحنی به معادله ی  (y=(2x+1)(x+8 با خطوط y=mx نقطه ی مشترک ندارد. مجموعه مقادیر m چگونه است؟

اگه وسط حل با روش دلتا بریم تست حل کردنش یه ربع طول میکشه 
چون حل خودش هم کلا طولانیه اگه از دلتا پریم نریم کارمون ساختس

----------


## Phenotype_2

> شماها که میگین به درد نمیخوره حفظ نکنین سوال زیر کنکور ریاضی 88 بوده موقع حل کردن متوجه میشین که لازمه یا نه!!!
> 
> منحنی به معادله ی  (y=(2x+1)(x+8 با خطوط y=mx نقطه ی مشترک ندارد. مجموعه مقادیر m چگونه است؟
> 
> اگه وسط حل با روش دلتا بریم تست حل کردنش یه ربع طول میکشه 
> چون حل خودش هم کلا طولانیه اگه از دلتا پریم نریم کارمون ساختس



دلتا پرین هیچ مزیتی نداره. بجای حفظ کردن دلتا پریم، این نکته رو یادته باشه که دلتا رو میشه به چهار ساده کرده انه b زوج باشه. اگه هم یادت نبود، فرایند حل ی رب بیشتر نمیشه، شاید کمی بیشتر از 2 ثاینه بیشتر بشه. شایدم دلتا سریعتر باشه.
الان تو گفتی حل این ی رب طول میکشه... کو؟ واسه من 30 ثاینه هم نشد. اون روش دلتا پریم خودت رو بزار ببینیم چ مزیتی داره که دلتا نداره.!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MATH farzad

ممنون از روشت
ولی میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی چطور بدستش اوردی؟
اون اس و ال چیه گذاشتی؟
 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MATH farzad

گاج نقره ای با روش تعیین علامت حلش کرده خیلی طولانی شده

----------


## MATH farzad

اها فهمیدم اون دو فک کردم ال هست
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MATH farzad

فهمیدم 
فکر کردم اون 2 ال  هست 
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amin278

> شماها که میگین به درد نمیخوره حفظ نکنین سوال زیر کنکور ریاضی 88 بوده موقع حل کردن متوجه میشین که لازمه یا نه!!!
> 
> منحنی به معادله ی  (y=(2x+1)(x+8 با خطوط y=mx نقطه ی مشترک ندارد. مجموعه مقادیر m چگونه است؟
> 
> اگه وسط حل با روش دلتا بریم تست حل کردنش یه ربع طول میکشه 
> چون حل خودش هم کلا طولانیه اگه از دلتا پریم نریم کارمون ساختس


یه ربع طول میکشه؟؟؟؟
کارمون ساختس؟؟
اصلا دلتا پریم کجای کتاب درسی هست که باهاش بشه معجزه کرد؟؟
چیزی که تو کتاب نیست کاراییش کمه مخصوصا اگه فرمول اضافه ای هم باشه
اتحاد جمله مشترکو تشکیل میدی mx رو میاری اینور یه دلتا میگیری کوچکتر از صفر میذاری نتیجش میشه این نابرابر پایینی که حلش هم میشه جواب تست:

----------


## MATH farzad

فهمیدم بابااا
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MATH farzad

میشه یه تعدادی از فرمول های تستی که نیاز هستن رو بزارین  :Yahoo (83): 
برا دوم دبیرستان البته

----------

